

Reject the PATRIOT Act Sneak Attack - zoowar
https://secure.eff.org/site/Advocacy?cmd=display&page=UserAction&id=461

======
ArabGeek
In particular, the bill would renew the following dangerously unchecked
PATRIOT powers:

The government’s power under PATRIOT Section 215 to obtain secret court orders
for Internet, phone and business records of people who are not suspected of
terrorism or spying; The government’s "lone wolf wiretapping" power, allowing
it to get court orders authorizing secret foreign intelligence wiretaps
against individuals who have no connection to any foreign power or terrorist
group; and The government’s power to obtain blank-check "roving" wiretap
orders that can be used to tap any phone number, email account or other
communications facility that the government believes is being used by its
target.

------
DenisM
The letter lacks date, so I'm not sure if it's too late or is it still
current?

~~~
nbpoole
This was posted on Twitter earlier today (~4 hours ago):

<http://twitter.com/#!/EFF/status/34679524058861568>

Tell your Representative to reject the #PATRIOTAct sneak attack before
tomorrow's vote! <https://eff.org/r.x8P>

------
alexqgb
Meanwhile, back in Egypt...

~~~
Confusion
Meanwhile, 20 years in the future US...

